# Maltese Secret



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Have any of you ever tried Maltese Secret Whitening Shampoo and Conditioners? http://www.malteseonly.com/cart/products.php?category_id=60 What do you think?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I got some when I first got Shiva and if I were you I would save my money. JMHO. Its basically an overpriced whitening shampoo that has been "unconcentrated" for you already. I think you'll get better value from a Crown Royale, Coat Handler, Chris Christenson or Biogroom whitening shampoo and coordinating conditioner. Be careful not to overuse the whitening shampoos, though, most are harsh on the coat. CC Day to Day Shampoo is much more gentle for regular use. I use the whitening shampoo on my dogs feet and belly every other week, day to day on top/bottom and a tearless shampoo on their head!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I haven't used it and probably won't try it, personally. Here is a thread about it: Maltese Secret


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I am glad I asked before ordering it, doesn't sound like a product that I am interested.


----------

